# How soon after birth will platy fry eat?



## _brekke_ (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey all,

Pretty simple question here. I've looked around and haven't found a answer to it. How soon after birth will platy fry eat? I'm pretty sure they start soon. The baby platy were born this morning and will be put in my fry tank in a couple days when they're a little stronger. Just wondering when they should start eating. I did this years ago but don't remember everything just the basics. Thanks for any advice. Also if its of any importance I just put flake food into a bag and crush it into powder for them to eat. So that's what they'll be eating, but how soon. I don't want to put too much food in the little breeder and have ammonia spike or stress them by having to clean it while they're so young.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd say a few hours,but im no expert.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If they have absorbed their yolk sacs, they'll usually start eating within several hours.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh sorry now that I reread the question I can see that I made a mistake. I thought that you asked how soon after birth will the adult platy's eat the babies. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Usually immediately, the mom fish won't eat them until she's done "giving birth" but the other platies will chomp on them, I've had more experience with mollies and guppies but the concept should stay the same, I use my molly fry to keep my catfish fat haha


----------



## _brekke_ (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

